#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Marokkaanse berberse moslim woonachtig in Amsterdam

## moslima00

Salaam Wa3alaikom,

Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die In shaa Allah klaar is voor de volgende stap. Wat ik belangrijk vind en zoek, is iemand met wie ik samen naar het goede kan streven. Rust bij elkaar vinden, een mooie toekomst bouwen en je inzetten voor de zaak van Allah swt en dat samen met je gezin. Ik wil samen met jou gewoon een rustig en simpel leventje leiden In shaa Allah….

Wat ik zoek, is het volgende

- Woonachtig in Amsterdam
- Gelovig (elhamdoelillah) en bid 5x per dag
- Leeftijd tussen 28 -35
- Berbers ivm communicatie 
- Eigen woning 
- Geen gescheiden man 
- Iemand die oprecht, betrouwbaar, volwassen en intelligent is 
- Geen uitgaantype, rookt niet, drinkt niet gokt niet
- Familiemens
- Werkzaam, eerlijke baan
- Normaal postuur, niet de dikste of breedste 


Ik ben 

- Gelovig (elhamdoelillah) en bid 5x per dag
- Marokkaanse berberse 
- 27 jaartjes
- Woonachtig in Amsterdam
- Ben 1.68 en weeg 53kilo 
- Werkzaam
- Eerlijk en betrouwbaar
- Houd van grappen, maar ben ook serieus op zen plek 
- Familiemens
- Lief en zorgzaam


Reageer via een pm, ALLEEN als je aan het lijstje voldoet. 

Ghair In shaa Allah….

----------


## moslima00

.....

----------


## wapetone

Zo zoek je niet een gelovig man. En je zal de zelfde fout maken in je leven

----------


## moslima00

Beste broeder,
Het gaat jou helemaal niks aan hoe ik hem zoek/vind.

wa salaam...

----------


## Jongeman34

Alaikom salam wil jou graag beter leren kennen maar helaas spreek geen berbers.

----------


## Jongeman34

> Salaam Wa3alaikom, 
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die In shaa Allah klaar is voor de volgende stap. Wat ik belangrijk vind en zoek, is iemand met wie ik samen naar het goede kan streven. Rust bij elkaar vinden, een mooie toekomst bouwen en je inzetten voor de zaak van Allah swt en dat samen met je gezin. Ik wil samen met jou gewoon een rustig en simpel leventje leiden In shaa Allah….
> 
> Wat ik zoek, is het volgende
> 
> - Woonachtig in Amsterdam
> - Gelovig (elhamdoelillah) en bid 5x per dag
> - Leeftijd tussen 28 -35
> ...


Alaikom Salaam, klinkt goed allemaal.
Woon je op jezelf, werk je?

----------


## moslima00

Up...

----------


## moslima00

Up.....

----------


## Rd34

Een man die 35 is en nog niet getrouwd geweest dan klopt er iets niet of is tegenwoordig relaties hebben gehad halal geworden en geschieden haram want een man met zo een leeftijd heeft honderden relaties al gehad onrealistisch allemaal

----------


## moslima00

> Een man die 35 is en nog niet getrouwd geweest dan klopt er iets niet of is tegenwoordig relaties hebben gehad halal geworden en geschieden haram want een man met zo een leeftijd heeft honderden relaties al gehad onrealistisch allemaal


Waar heb jij het over? Welke man van 35? Heb je mijn topic wel goed gelezen

----------


## Rd34

Je zoekt man tussen 28en 35 toch staat erop

----------


## PrinceFazil28

Stuur me een prive bericht, ik kom ook uit Amsterdam en ben berbers.

----------


## moslima00

.....

----------


## Gal

Salam

----------


## Gal

Salam, heb net nieuwe account gemaakt voor jou want ik wel best meer van jou weten ik ben niet zo bekent hier op maroc.nl dus als ik je kan bel dan is het maklijker een sneller allen heb jou nr niet dus kijk maar hoe hoe we dit gaan doen je nr is welkom.beslama

----------


## moslima00

......

----------


## moslima00

......

----------


## dr:)

Het schijnt dat tegenwoordig vrouwen zoals jij graag mannen in verwarring brengt. Dat komt onder andere dat jij veels te veel van ze eist. Ik snap jou ook wel je staat op je eigen benen verdiend je eigen geld heb je eigen familie en vriendinnen en ga zo maar door. Ideale man is betrouwbaar, lief, teder, gelovig, absoluut niet saai, verdient goed, ziet er aantrekkelijk uit, niet arrogant maar een doetje is ook niet goed. Het liefst moet hij dus fulltime werken, moskee en ook in het huishouden mee helpen. Bijna onmogelijk voor een man om aan al deze eisen te voldoen. Snap jij wel hoe mannen in elkaar zitten? Ja die blijven lang heel lang vrijgezel.
ik heb een huis, inboedel, auto. stuk land, stal met paarden, zeilboot, en een praktijk op Schiphol enz. en denk jij dit allemaal aan te kunnen terwijl jij het druk hebt met je leven. En mijn vraag aan jou wat moet ik met een vrouw die druk met haar leven is en ook nog eens veel eisend is? Ik voldoe aan al jou eisen behalve dat ik niet in omgeving A'dam woon en NEE ik heb geen interesse.

----------


## moslima00

En ik heb absoluut geen interesse in jou! Dus zonde van jou tijd om dit te plaatsen. Vertel je preek maar aan je vriendinnetje




> Het schijnt dat tegenwoordig vrouwen zoals jij graag mannen in verwarring brengt. Dat komt onder andere dat jij veels te veel van ze eist. Ik snap jou ook wel je staat op je eigen benen verdiend je eigen geld heb je eigen familie en vriendinnen en ga zo maar door. Ideale man is betrouwbaar, lief, teder, gelovig, absoluut niet saai, verdient goed, ziet er aantrekkelijk uit, niet arrogant maar een doetje is ook niet goed. Het liefst moet hij dus fulltime werken, moskee en ook in het huishouden mee helpen. Bijna onmogelijk voor een man om aan al deze eisen te voldoen. Snap jij wel hoe mannen in elkaar zitten? Ja die blijven lang heel lang vrijgezel.
> ik heb een huis, inboedel, auto. stuk land, stal met paarden, zeilboot, en een praktijk op Schiphol enz. en denk jij dit allemaal aan te kunnen terwijl jij het druk hebt met je leven. En mijn vraag aan jou wat moet ik met een vrouw die druk met haar leven is en ook nog eens veel eisend is? Ik voldoe aan al jou eisen behalve dat ik niet in omgeving A'dam woon en NEE ik heb geen interesse.

----------


## moslima00

.....

----------


## humbl

hahahhhhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahaha hahahhahahahahahahahhahaha

----------


## said212

waar heb juli over en dan als hij 1000 keer getrouwd en gescheiden en wat is jou proleem 
goed na denkje a.u.b allah schrijft alles op denk aan dat let op wat doet graag groetjes said salaam moulikom wab

----------


## humbl

hahhahahahhahahhahahha

----------


## moslima00

Up...

----------


## Jongeman34

Asalaam Halajkoem, al succes? 

Had jou al eens eerder gesproken maar spreek helaas geen berbers.

Wil je volgens de soenna trouwen?

----------


## moslima00

......

----------


## Mika'il

> ......


Veel succes zuster ghair In Shaa Allah het komt goed

----------


## mo31temsamne

salam ben ook berbers 188 31 jaar wil liever personelijk met je praten ben geen open boek dus laat maar horen

----------

